# Pfadpunkte bearbeiten



## Diddle (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo User,

hab einen Text erstelt und in einen Pfad umgewandelt.
Gibt es nun die möglichkeit die einzelnen Pfadpunkte zu bearbeiten?
( verschieben, löschen, hinzufügen etc.)

Gruß Diddle


----------



## extracuriosity (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss nicht welches Programm du benutzt. Wenn Schrift umgewandelt wird, sind die Pfade meist noch gruppiert und verbunden, damit Löcher in Buchstaben korrekt dargestellt werden. Wenn du die Gruppierung löst und die Pfade teilst, müssten sie ganz normal bearbeitbar sein.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Dezember 2004)

Zusatz:
in der Hilfedatei des jeweiligen Programmes unter Pfadwerkzeug suchen!
Da müßte dann auch beschrieben sein wie man Ankerpunkte hinzufügt, löscht ect.

Viele Grüße


----------



## _chefrocka (2. Januar 2005)

Da ich Freehand beutze gilt mein Tip auch nur für dieses Programm:

Mit dem Direktauswahl-Tool (weißer Zeiger) solltest du die einzelnen Pfadpunkte anklicken können. Ansonsten - wie schon hier erwähnt - alles soweit wie möglich entgruppieren und dann bearbeiten.


----------

